# cnc router problem with pc communicating



## stevieboyoboy (May 15, 2011)

Hello,im brand new to this forum and i hope im posting in the right place..
iv just aquired a pc controlled cnc router that up until last week was working ok..
Any way the bit being used was worn out and suddenly picked up the MDF being routed at the time,tipped and some how managed to catch one of the stepper motor cables and rip them out of there connection.This stopped the machine in its tracks.I have now reconnected the cable and now with everything switched on as the pc boots you can hear things happening but when i open MACH3 it just flashes emergency no shuttle found..Hence i cant ge the m/c back home,to get it going again.Could it be the contoller as blown.Any help would be very much appreciated,i am a total novice..thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Steve

Welcome to the router forum. 

I hope some one can help you with your problem...


----------



## BOOMER52 (Jun 4, 2011)

stevieboyoboy...

You didn't state what controllers you are using BUT typically ANY disconnect on the DC side will result in a blown controller. By your own words you have had an accidental disconnection on the DC side. You MOST likely have blown the controller but that usually only affects the axis experiencing the disconnect... NOT the entire machine. 

A bit more info about your system would help me (and possibly others) to help you get to the root of the problem...! 

BOOMER52


----------

